# Can't print after 8.1 update



## Manputer (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey people I've been very frustrated while looking for a solution to this problem so I decided to register here and hopefully get some help.

Ok so I have a *MSI GT60 laptop running Windows 8.1 64bit* and I am connected to a* Lexmark C792de* printer over a network. My computer is connected to the router via wifi and the printer is plugged in via usb to a desktop running windows 7 which is also connected wirelessly to the router.

Now, *before I updated from 8 to 8.1 I had no problems* connecting the printer and printing, but now that I have 8.1, every time I try to print something, it won't print.
When I open the printer on my computer *it says the job is printed* and the printer even wakes up from sleep for a moment. However, *nothing actually gets printed*.

*I tried stopping and starting the print spooler*. I've also tried reinstalling the printer drivers and I've even tried just waiting for a few Windows updates to come out but it just won't do. When I try to print a test page from the printer properties it tells me "the handle is invalid". I read somewhere that editing the registry for invalid characters can help but I don't know what qualifies as "invalid".
If anyone can help at all I'd greatly appreciate it. I don't know what else to do at this point.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if Lexmark has new drivers for 8.1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Coday said, install the latest Windows 8.1 drivers: http://support.lexmark.com/index?lo...oductCode=LEXMARK_C792&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS#2


----------



## Manputer (Feb 25, 2014)

I've uninstalled the drivers I had and downloaded the latest ones from the link you posted but it still won't print...If I connect via usb I can print but I can't send a printing job over the network. The job immediately says printed as if it was already done but nothing happens. Currently I'm trying to print again and the job says spooling but refuses to change. This is especially confusing because it worked perfectly fine before I installed the 8.1 update

edit: the job that was stuck at spooling disappeared. I tried to print something else and it just said printed...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you in a place where you can physically plug the printer into the router as a temporary solution?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Devices and Printers*. right click the network printer and *delete *it. Go to Search and type the computer name for the desktop computer that the printer is connected to (eg) *\\computername* and press enter. The shared computer should come up with the printer listed. right click this shared printer and choose *Connect*. You now should have the shared printer listed in your Printers and Devices. Try printing now.


----------



## Manputer (Feb 25, 2014)

Yea I just plugged the printer directly to the router and was able print fine. However, as you said, that would be a temporary solution as that requires the ethernet cable to lay across the ground. I would really rather not have to do that.

Whats interesting is that a different label and icon shows up for the printer when its connected to the router. It's almost as if there are different drivers for different connections(i apologize for my ignorance if that was obvious to you guys).


----------



## Manputer (Feb 25, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to *Devices and Printers*. right click the network printer and *delete *it. Go to Search and type the computer name for the desktop computer that the printer is connected to (eg) *\\computername* and press enter. The shared computer should come up with the printer listed. right click this shared printer and choose *Connect*. You now should have the shared printer listed in your Printers and Devices. Try printing now.


yea i tried that and the job went from spooling to printed. so far it only works when im connected directly or when the printer is connected directly to the router but for some reasong using the shared connection just doesn't work


----------

